# Sit.....Wait.....



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think they're brewing up a conspiracy


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd sleep with one eye open if I were you.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Those little cutie pies...they can only be conspiring to do something good (well sort of..it kind of looks like Jules might be suggesting they break the sit wait..or questioning if there might be a treat at the end of this exercise?)

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That second pic is so funny! I love your pair! Sounds like the training is going excellent - congrats!!!


Tiffany


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice!! Beautiful kids! and smart too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They do look like they might be up to something...watch your back. He sounds and looks so much like Bama it is alittle freaky. After all he is a Hooch grandpup. They do sound like they did do really well and so your hard work is paying off. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG 

Great shots, gorgeous goldens


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have two beautiful goldens there - think you're right - they are definately planning something.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You certainly have a beautiful couple of goldens there,glad they are training well


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

too cute, how old are they


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

my golden riley said:


> too cute, how old are they


Thank You!!!!

Jazz is 3 and Jules is 14 months!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

U R In da Bigger Trubble Now Momma! I heerd da ruumer... donterent tell da obers, K?


----------

